# How to prove custody of our child?



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi folks,

Can someone with some experience or ideas please assist?

Our application is almost complete, literally two days away after months and months of admin 

One line-item, however, is bothering me. Under "Children's Information" the following is requested: "Proof of full custody for children under the age of 18 and proof that the children may be removed from the jurisdiction of the court".

My wife and I (legally married) have an 8 month old boy who we are raising. We are planning to immigrate as a family. How do we prove that our child is our child and that we have full custody of our boy? We have the birth certificate and passport. I am struggling to think who I prove what is being requested? Or is this not applicable?

Please help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Birth Certificate is ok, if both your names are on that certificate.
This question is more important for people who are migrating to Canada without the mother/father of the child (after separation f.e.).


----------



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Birth Certificate is ok, if both your names are on that certificate.
> This question is more important for people who are migrating to Canada without the mother/father of the child (after separation f.e.).



Thanks EVHB. I suspected as much. Going to give it a shot as is then.

:canada:


----------

